# FAVORITE/WORST 3DS TITLES?



## Rhetorik (May 8, 2015)

This thread is meant for people to share their favorite 3DS games and debate on which ones were either a disappointment or a complete success.

*Favorite Title*: _Fire Emblem Awakening_
*Worst Title*: _Sonic Boom: Shattered Crystal_


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

favorite: hmm. probably the SMT/Persona games or something.

worst: pokemon xy, movie/kids franchise games..fighting games(they dont go well on 3ds)


----------



## Tao (May 8, 2015)

Pokemon X is probably my favorite game. It's the one I've played the most and keep picking up anyway.


Tamodachi Life is by far the worst in my opinion, from the games I've played anyway. Such a useless, boring and empty piece of crap.


----------



## Cress (May 8, 2015)

Favorite is also Fire Emblem Awakening.
Least favorite is Theatrhythm Final Fantasy. I love the game, but the sequel has everything he first game had along with so much more. (I think the first one has a FF XV song that Curtain Call doesn't have, but that's it.)
Crush 3D was pretty bad.


----------



## Cress (May 8, 2015)

What's with the double post? TBT being glitchy.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 8, 2015)

My favorite so far is Xenoblade Chronicles.

As for the least favorite, Sonic Lost World for the 3DS...


----------



## Rhetorik (May 8, 2015)

I can't wait to play Xenoblade Chronicles, but I'll just have to get the money for the new 3DS sadly -_-
Also, persona games are always amazing. Huge Atlus fan here


----------



## Alonious_Monk (May 8, 2015)

Aside from ACNL?

Favourite: Resident Evil- Revelations
Least Favourite: WWE- Allstars


----------



## Shimmer (May 8, 2015)

Favourite: Pokemon Alpha Sapphire (Animal Crossing is top but gotta be more original xD)
Least Favourite: Pokemon X


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 8, 2015)

I don't know any other favorites besides Animal Crossing. But I do know Sticker Star is the worst.


----------



## Nay (May 8, 2015)

Why pokemon xy hate QQ

Fav: Pokemon Y, Majora's Mask 3D
Least fav: ..?? Skylanders?

As a whole tho I didn't think 3DS was that exciting, in any case there weren't any games where I felt blown away by the 3D lol


----------



## abby534534 (May 8, 2015)

1. Tomodachi Life
2. Animal Crossing New Leaf
3. Pokemon Shuffle
4. Pokemon X
5. SSB4
6. Super Mario 3D

Not sure if that's a perfect order, but it's thereabouts.


----------



## cannolis (May 8, 2015)

Well besides ACNL I'd say:

Favorite: Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward (and 999)
Worst: Bravely Default


----------



## Steelfang (May 8, 2015)

Favorite: As much as I love New Leaf, I think I'm going to have to go with Awakening, though just barely. I can easily run out of things to do in ACNL, if I don't want to time travel, but I can keep going with Awakening.

Least Favorite: Harvest Moon: A New Beginning. I do not understand the hype. It was painfully bad! While I'm no graphics nut, the neon-green MS Paint style grass was painful to look at, and the gameplay was obnoxiously tedious. I've played and enjoyed other games in the series, so I'm all for hard work in a game, but that game was just way too painful to start, and if a game starts terribly, most people aren't going to want to play for several hours just to start getting to a good part. I also didn't like a single character in it.

Honorable Mention: Sticker Star, purely because I had to transcribe an interview for it when it was released and that terrible interview totally ruined the game for me.


----------



## Cress (May 9, 2015)

I like how a lot of people haven't put New Leaf as their #1 just to be original, but now nobody has put New Leaf as their favorite game. XD


----------



## Dustmop (May 9, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I like how a lot of people haven't put New Leaf as their #1 just to be original, but now nobody has put New Leaf as their favorite game. XD



My favorite 3DS title is Animal Crossing: New Leaf.
Least Favorite is.. everything else on the 3DS pales in comparison.

am i cool yet.


----------



## Rhetorik (May 9, 2015)

LilRainy said:


> Well besides ACNL I'd say:
> 
> Favorite: Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward (and 999)
> Worst: Bravely Default



To be honest I was expecting for Bravely Default to be on someone's favorite by now, but to be on the worst...mind blown. What didn't you like about it? (If you don't mind me asking)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dustmop said:


> My favorite 3DS title is Animal Crossing: New Leaf.
> Least Favorite is.. everything else on the 3DS pales in comparison.
> 
> am i cool yet.



"If I may, you're looking as cool as a fair number of cucumbers"


----------



## Cress (May 9, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> My favorite 3DS title is Animal Crossing: New Leaf.
> Least Favorite is.. everything else on the 3DS pales in comparison.
> 
> am i cool yet.



omg very


----------



## Dustmop (May 9, 2015)

Rhetorik said:


> To be honest I was expecting for Bravely Default to be on someone's favorite by now, but to be on the worst...mind blown. What didn't you like about it? (If you don't mind me asking)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Why thank you, kind sir/madame. c;


I'm really interested in Bravely Default, but a lot of people seem to hate it?
I've heard many times that it starts off strong, but the second half just drags on forever and it's really hard to finish it. I really want to try it, but that's a bit off-putting... :/

From the sounds of things, you had a different experience? Ahem, if you don't mind my asking, lol.


----------



## Pheenic (May 9, 2015)

Fav: Other than ACNL, Rune Factory 4
Worst: The Sims 3


----------



## spCrossing (May 9, 2015)

Fav: Majora's Mask 3D
Worst: Rayman 3D, I payed full price for that game and its a broken port.


----------



## Rhetorik (May 9, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Why thank you, kind sir/madame. c;
> 
> 
> I'm really interested in Bravely Default, but a lot of people seem to hate it?
> ...



Oh man, I could go on for a while about Bravely Default, but I'll keep it simple Basically the watercolor style art is beautiful, it has an excellent and understandable turn-based battle system, and has a well done job system that pays homage to FFV. A group called "Sound Horizon" that worked on Attack on Titan's soundtrack also did most of the music for Bravely Default and you can tell ^.^ The game is similar to playing a vivid and sort of childish story book, mostly because of how the characters are drawn and the overall feel of the game (not very mature).

I wouldn't consider this a spoiler, but you technically have to fight the 4 main bosses, 4 times each, one after the other just to get to the real ending. I don't understand the big deal with this though, and the fact that people give it so much hate. So many other JRPGs make you grind an incredible amount before the final boss, just to have a really satisfying feeling for putting in so much effort to beat the game, and this game is no exception. Also, once you get to this point in the game you will already be curb stomping the bosses lol, so it's easy. The overall story is kind of generic and a throwaway, but the combat and mechanics make up for it ^(*.*)^

I said I'd keep it simple, but I lied...thanks for reading >.<


----------



## agscribble (May 9, 2015)

Based on the ones I've played.

The best game for me is animal crossing. I play it the most and it's really relaxing, but there's always things to do. (Although pkmn is a very close second. Pkmn is my favorite franchise.)

The worst one was tomodachi life. You don't _do_ anything. Playing the same mini games, playing dress up, flinging food at miis isn't enough to be engaging. Sure I like those things, but I want to _actively participate_ and have choices. I want variety. The game plays itself and you don't even get to be one of the mii. You're a "look alike" who spends 90% of the time just observing. It'd be okay for a phone app game, but as a full 3ds title? Nah. I took it back. I've never been so disappointed with a game I've bought.


----------



## Dustmop (May 9, 2015)

Rhetorik said:


> [snip]



Thank you, for clearing that up for me. c:

I've played the demo a few times now, and I really enjoyed the job system and the combat in general. Just the amount of people that poo'd on it for being hard to finish.. I haven't finished that many JRPGs in my time. I usually quit near the end because I marathoned too hard and got burnt out on it, lol.

So I was a bit worried that it was really *that* bad.. but repeating a few bosses consecutively.. that doesn't sound *too* bad. Games have done much worse things, haha.


----------



## Hazelnut (May 9, 2015)

Best: ACNL FE:A

Worst: None. I haven't played a crappy game yet. (Also, I love Tomodachi Life. )


----------



## Ramza (May 9, 2015)

Favorite: Soul Hackers
Worst: Fantasy Life


----------



## unintentional (May 9, 2015)

*Favorite* Animal Corssing New Leaf (or KH: DreamDrop)
*Worst* Tomodachi Life


I forgot about MM:3DS omg ;n;  That's probably my favorite even above ac:nl tbh


----------



## pokedude729 (May 9, 2015)

Favorite: Shovel Knight, ORAS, Dark Moon, Majora's Mask 3D and Dual Destinies
Least Favorite: Sticker Star, Gates to Infinity, Tomodatchi Life


----------



## Rhetorik (May 9, 2015)

Hazelnut said:


> Best: ACNL FE:A
> 
> Worst: None. I haven't played a crappy game yet. (Also, I love Tomodachi Life. )



Good correction, lol(;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dustmop said:


> Thank you, for clearing that up for me. c:
> 
> I've played the demo a few times now, and I really enjoyed the job system and the combat in general. Just the amount of people that poo'd on it for being hard to finish.. I haven't finished that many JRPGs in my time. I usually quit near the end because I marathoned too hard and got burnt out on it, lol.
> 
> So I was a bit worried that it was really *that* bad.. but repeating a few bosses consecutively.. that doesn't sound *too* bad. Games have done much worse things, haha.



Haha, no worries it's not that bad. You just have to be in the RPG mood to play through the game, but if you are a RPG fan I can guarantee you that it'll be worth the purchase! I saw your thread btw, have you already started Fire Emblem: Awakening?

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> Fav: Majora's Mask 3D
> Worst: Rayman 3D, I payed full price for that game and its a broken port.



I really debated on whether Majora's Mask was my favorite or not. but this is still an amazing choice! I personally preferred OoT though. Also, I played Rayman 3D and I just have to say that the 3D effect did this to my eyes X.X


----------



## GoldWatson (May 9, 2015)

My Favorite title for the 3ds is every virtual console game.

My Least favorite for 3ds is Scribblenauts Unlimited


----------



## Bostostar (May 9, 2015)

BEST: Layton and the Azran Legacy/Miracle Mask, and KH 3D

Worst: PKMN Gates to infinity

Okay, I've Loved the Mystery dungeon series (I got Red rescue when it came out) and I feel like this game lost the wondrous feel of a mystery dungeon game (not to mention the outrageous cash grab DLC)


----------



## keishisplayhouse (May 9, 2015)

For Best its a hard choice between MH3, Bravely Default, Fantasy Life Dark moon, ACNL, MM, and a few other games but, For Worst, its obviously Sims 3 because it was such a terrible sims port if I did ever see one. It was atrocious.


----------



## Joy (May 10, 2015)

Favorites: All Phoenix Wright games, Lego games, Fantasy Life, Animal Crossing, Fire Emblem Awakening

Worst: Tomadochi Life


----------



## Dustmop (May 10, 2015)

I keep posting in here and I have yet to reply seriously to this thread. I should probably wait with three new ones on the way, buuut.. I can always change it later.


*Favorites:* Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Story of Seasons, Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D, Rune Factory 4.

*Least Favorites:* Pokemon: Omega Ruby, Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D.


I never played the original Gen 3 Pokemon games, so it wasn't a "bad remake" for me. I just didn't enjoy it as much as I enjoyed X. I never even finished it, I have 7 badges and 30 hours logged. Which was weird. I figured the DexNav thing and the lack of roller blades would have sold me on it instantly.

And Majora's Mask 3D.. I kind of enjoyed until I got to Great Bay. By then, too many unnecessary changes were piling up and ruining the experience for me. I just want my original N64 copy back now, pls port it to the Wii U faster, Nintendo. :c



Rhetorik said:


> Haha, no worries it's not that bad. You just have to be in the RPG mood to play through the game, but if you are a RPG fan I can guarantee you that it'll be worth the purchase! I saw your thread btw, have you already started Fire Emblem: Awakening?



Good to know. c:
And if you saw my thread, you'd know that I moved it up in priority, haha. I had Bravely Default in the second tier, but you've convinced me it's worth the 10k~ bells. c:
As for Fire Emblem - not yet! It's a physical copy so it won't be here until Monday, or Tuesday if shipping is as slow as it usually is, lol.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 10, 2015)

Favourites: ACNL, SOS, TL, Pokemon Y/X/OR/AS, MM3D, Nintendogs + Cats

Least Favourites: None? I really haven't played a game I didn't like to be honest


----------



## Rhetorik (May 10, 2015)

I took the liberty to assess what our top three general favorites and worst titles are so far!
People had multiple favorites, so keep that in mind. 

Favorites (Besides ACNL #1):
1. *Fire Emblem: Awakening*
2. *Majora's Mask 3D*
3. *Pokemon X/Y**
*

Worst: 
1. *Tomodachi Life (by far)*
2. * Sims 3*
3. *Sonic / PKMN Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tomodachi Life is one game I'm not picking up any time soon xD


----------



## Cress (May 10, 2015)

Rhetorik said:


> I took the liberty to assess what our top three general favorites and worst titles are so far!
> People had multiple favorites, so keep that in mind.
> 
> Favorites (Besides ACNL #1):
> ...



TL isn't that bad for me at least. 
And how is X/Y in top 3 favorite and least favorite?


----------



## Rhetorik (May 10, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> TL isn't that bad for me at least.
> And how is X/Y in top 3 favorite and least favorite?



Fixed, I subtracted the dislikes from the likes


----------



## Jawile (May 10, 2015)

Currently, Fantasy Life is my favorite 3DS game. It has so much content, even without the DLC. I've been playing this game for months without getting bored of it.

My least favorite 3DS game is Tomodachi Life. I really wish I didn't spend 40 dollars on this game, it really wasn't worth it. It was fun for about a month, and then it got so boring. It's extremely repetitive.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Rhetorik said:


> I took the liberty to assess what our top three general favorites and worst titles are so far!
> People had multiple favorites, so keep that in mind.
> 
> Favorites (Besides ACNL #1):
> ...



Two people said Gates to Infinity, which is the same number of people who said Sonic. (You and me).


----------



## Rhetorik (May 10, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Two people said Gates to Infinity, which is the same number of people who said Sonic. (You and me).



Oh, good catch. I guess because I never heard of that game I forgot to put it tied with Sonic.


----------



## KidKat (May 11, 2015)

Best: Kid Icarus Uprising and ACNL

KU and ACNL both have so much content, beautiful graphics, fun online (especially KIU) and are just all around really entertaining and high quality

Worst: Kirby Triple Deluxe and Super Smash Bros 3DS

KTD is just too easy, aside from the Endless Explosions levels everything was just so easy it was barely entertaining, and after you beat the game theres little incentive to keep playing since Kirby Fighters can only be used with AI or with people nearby, and i dont know anyone nearby who also has the game, and Dedede Dash is really boring. The music and graphics are really nice though

Super Smash Bros 3DS could have been good, if they had just waited and saved it to be exclusive to the New 3DS. Smash Run is repetitive, online play is extremely laggy and unstable, most stages are either recycled from past games or have so many annoying obstacles they are barely playable, collecting custom moves is ridiculously tedious and frustrating, and the 3DS controls do well in Smash 3DS considering its a handheld but compared to using a controller on an N64/Gamecube/Wii/WiiU its still really wonky and sometimes annoying. Honestly i probably list it as one of the worst mainly out of disappointment, ive always loved Smash games and was really looking forward to Smash 3DS but ended up disappointed after having really high hopes, i know there are definitely worse games out there but i expected a lot more from this one

Runner up for best would be Kingdom Hearts 3D, i was really surprised at how similar it felt to playing the Playstation KH games and how it wasnt filled with annoying minigames like the other handheld KH games, and how it actually progressed the storyline. Runner up for worst would be Tomodachi Life like many others have said. I enjoyed it for a while but it does get really repetitive really fast and making money in it is such a pain


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

LilRainy said:


> Well besides ACNL I'd say:
> 
> Favorite: Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward (and 999)
> Worst: Bravely Default



finally someone who dislikes that game BD was bad.


----------



## Rhetorik (May 11, 2015)

KidKat said:


> Best: Kid Icarus Uprising and ACNL
> 
> KU and ACNL both have so much content, beautiful graphics, fun online (especially KIU) and are just all around really entertaining and high quality
> 
> ...



I have really similar thoughts about Smash Bros 3DS. It was fun while my friends played it with me for about a month, and then the hype completely died. 

KH 3D was a solid game, but it felt flawed in the sense that I found some glitches and that's not uncommon for a handheld game, and the fact that it was on a handheld device. I have always enjoyed KH because it's like a cinematic experience with adventure and fantasy on a console hooked up to my HD TV. I found myself only caring enough for 5-10 minute playing sessions of KH 3D. Still a great game in it's own right! Please don't hurt me, I love KH too ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> finally someone who dislikes that game BD was bad.



My heart </3, but to each his own. 
I think you were the first reply right? I have to give you props to those Atlus Favorites. 
I've been a huge Atlus fan myself having played P4, P4G, P3FES, SMT: Nocturne, SMT: Devil Survivor 1, 2, and Persona 4 Arena 1 and 2. Let's be honest, they just know how to make amazing JRPGs.


----------



## JCnator (May 11, 2015)

Alright, let's see what are my 3 best and 3 worst games on 3DS... I have nothing much to say on my top 3 games, but I can say why I found 3 of my games being among the worsts.


Top 3 bests

1. Kid Icarus: Uprising

2. The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds

3. Animal Crossing: New Leaf


Top 3 worsts

1. nintendogs + cats : You thought that Tomodachi Life lacks variety? Try playing this game for more than 2 weeks and you're pretty much guaranteed you'll grow bored because it doesn't do much new to the original DS installment aside of adding cats. I know it's a launch game, but it's still a game that an average gamer wouldn't ever bother getting it.

2. Tomodachi Life : While I did said that I enjoyed this game more than #1 actually is, I'm still not fond of the idea of forking forty bucks for a game whose interest isn't even there outside of the concept of putting your Miis in absurd situations. It's best enjoyed when you have a very few minutes of your free time, but that mostly apply to the busiest peoples out there and any people commuting through the most urban areas in Japan.

3. Pilotwings Resort : Yet another disappointing game hailing from the 3DS's launch day, yet I seemed to enjoy this one more than the two games I said above. The controls in this game feels very good for every vehicle and the physics are well-done for the most part. What prevents the game from being a great one is that there's only one island available in the entire game and some strange game design decisions here and there, such as the rather finicky rating system, being imposed with a time limit on Free mode. So much potential is wasted.


----------



## Improv (May 12, 2015)

Favorite: FE:A
Worst: Tomodachi Life, Fantasy Life, Pokemon Omega Ruby


----------



## Mekan1 (May 12, 2015)

I guess I have to make a little list
Favorites:
ACNL: No explanation, it is animal crossing
Fantasy Life: It is so addictive, It gets boring though cause it is very reppetive. It is still really fun.
Fire Emblem Awakening: I love this game. Such a blast to play and the storyline was great
Worst: Pokemon Rumble blast: I just lost interest quickly.


----------



## ILOVEVHS (May 12, 2015)

Favorites: Kid Icarus: Uprising, Majora's Mask 3D and Smash Bros.
Worst: Etrian Odyssey Untold and Tomodachi Life.


----------



## Rhetorik (May 13, 2015)

This thread is receiving a lot of posts, I'd say after 5 or more I'll have to make another popular favorite/worst list.
For those of you who have played it, were the new updates to Majora's Mask better or worse for the game?


----------



## Libra (May 13, 2015)

Favorite ones would be _Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies_ because it's a lot of fun and made me smile a lot. It was also quite challenging at times and I really enjoyed playing it. _Fire Emblem: Awakening_ is another favourite. First time ever I played a FE game (or anything in that genre, really) and I totally loved it. But if I have to pick a number one, I'll go with _Virtue's Last Reward_, which is a visual novel (another genre I had never played before) and which pretty much broke my brain, but in a good way.

Least favorite ones would be _Pok?mon X_ (I don't know why, really, but I just had to force myself to finish the storyline since I was so blah about it) and _Professor Layton and the Azran Legac_y (I used to love _Professor Layton_ games, but the last ones just weren't my cup of tea, I guess). I'm not saying they're not good games - because they are - but those are my least favorite ones.

Currently I'm playing _Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire_ which is okay (so far I'm liking it better than _X_, anyway) and _Rune Factory 4_ which might become a new favorite game of mine, if I don't totally burn myself out on it like I did with _Fantasy Life_, that is. FL was actually an awesome game, but I'm completely, totally and utterly done with it, and haven't felt felt like playing it again for months now (which isn't the case for PW:AC-DD, FE:A and VLR).


----------



## Dustmop (May 13, 2015)

Rhetorik said:


> For those of you who have played it, were the new updates to Majora's Mask better or worse for the game?



You probably already saw part of my opinion on that. 
Majora's Mask was probably my favorite N64 title. It is the worst thing I own for the 3DS, and I own a Petz Fantasy game. :v

I hated most of the changes. *None* of them added anything for me, they just hindered my fun. I got to Great Bay and quit. :c


The bosses have giant eyeballs to hit now. Because apparently the way they were attacked before was too.. hard? Easy? I don't know. Before you could hit them just about anywhere. Now you target an eyeball that comes out of the back of a giant, mechanical goat.. Or out of the mouth of a fish that already has eyes in the normal place you'd expect to see eyes. Yeah. That didn't ruin their designs or anything.

Aside from the above, the bosses are seriously nerfed. I stood in front of Odolwa for a good 5 minutes. I just stood there. He didn't even do anything. Usually there would be boulders and bugs raining from the sky. He just stood there. Further, in the original, the room has one flower for you to hop in. The strategy here is to be a deku, lure him away from flower, hop in flower, stun him with deku nut bombs from above, and then stab him.
In the remake, there are flowers everywhere in the room to do this, and the boss doesn't even present a challenge so you don't need to use the old-fashioned tactics. They added more flowers but you don't need any at all. You can literally just run up to him and hit him. wtf is this.

The bomber's notebook pauses the game with a giant pop-up every time you meet someone new or accomplish a minor task, such as meeting someone at the time you were supposed to meet. Like it needed to remind you right after you met them and they gave you a new task, that you met them and they gave you your next task.

The Zora swims slower because somewhere, somehow.. someone was crashing into too many walls and that prevented them from playing the game. "Easier to navigate narrow tunnels." What, at the two points in the game where that's relevant? No, it's just painfully slow to swim through the Great Bay now.

Apparently they also removed the ability to just free-aim with ice arrows. I didn't get far enough for that, myself, but.. before you could shoot anywhere and the water would freeze. Now, however, there are set paths in the water where you 'need them' to make it across, but otherwise, you can't use them to freeze the water. Why. This literally just ruins any fun with ice arrows. Who needed the game to tell them, _"You see this big open pond and the treasure chest at the other side, just out of your reach by swimming? You should freeze a path on the water to get there. Then you can jump to it!"_


tl;dr they dumbed it down way too much for me. I played the original when I was <10-years-old. I had no problems playing the original at 10. Maybe a bit challenging at times, but never unfairly difficult and it wasn't impossible for me to 100% it.
Getting a remake that's essentially the Babby's First Game? version at 22 is just insulting.


----------



## Rhetorik (May 13, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Snip



Of course I saw it 

Baby's first remake lol! I really enjoyed the original, but if they oversimplified it as much as you say that have then what's the point of even playing? I'm not sure about most people, but I like a lot of RPGs because they tend to present challenges and provide an adventure where the player can discover their own paths and way to complete the game. It bothers me so much when a game guides you the entire way. That's the problem with so many new games too, they have long tutorials, tell you what to do almost always, and the difficulty curve is almost always the same. I'm not saying this applies to all games, but for games that have the intention to be a challenging and long adventure, the least you can do is make it one. That's kinda why Dark Souls was a breath of fresh air when I first played it. I appreciate that you cleared that up though, because that would have been a waste of my money -_-


----------



## Meadows (May 13, 2015)

I don't have  favorite, however I do believe that Pokemon X/Y is the worst


----------



## pokedude729 (May 14, 2015)

Rhetorik said:


> For those of you who have played it, were the new updates to Majora's Mask better or worse for the game?



Tl;DR version: Some were good, some were bad, but more good.



Spoiler: Long version



I liked the new Bomber's Notebook, as it gave hints as to where sidequests are, without outright stating where they are or how to solve them, and the Alarm system was also very helpful.
I also liked how you could travel to an hour with the Song of Double Time, as it helped with sidequests immensely. I also liked the Updated boss fights, especially the Twinmold fight.

What I didn't like was how slowly the Zora form swims, as I found myself with a drained magic bar many times due to using the barrier to go fast.
I also dislike how you can only shoot the Ice arrows at certain points in the water.


----------



## Rizies (May 14, 2015)

Besides Animal Crossings, my top 3 favourite Nintendo DS games are:

1. Pokemon X
I remember watching the Indigo League anime on TV, collecting all the cards, playing fire red on my gameboy colour.  After the second generation, I stopped playing the games because I just didn't find them as exciting as they use to be.  When I found out that they were doing a whole new game, I was pretty pumped.  What I didn't expect was the fact that you got a first generation starter, and I felt like the first generation Pokemon were more prevalent.  I enjoyed the game play, I thought it was well done, and I enjoyed the new features (i.e. the GTS).  By far this game I have played the most over and over again, and a good portion of that is because of the nostalgia I get from it.

2. Majora's Mask
Again, this is more nostalgia for me.  When this game came out for the N64, I wasn't a huge gamer.  I enjoyed collecting all the masks while my brothers played through the story line.  Now it's exciting that I can play through the story on my own.  Plus I like the darker more twisted story of Majora's mask - and the fact that the moon is now round, and not square.

I don't think I have a 3rd favourite, come to think of it.  Nothing from my DS collection really stands out enough to be one of my favourites.

My least favourite games are the following:
1. Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Did not like the third generation of Pokemon.  None of them really excited me, like Fire Red or Pokemon X.  Plus I found the game play to be relatively tedious, and too much water.  I had a very hard time finishing the game.

2. Luigi's Mansion
Usually the Mario-based games I enjoy, however, this one I didn't.  I found the controls to be tedious, and overall I just felt like something was missing.  I was bored by the second or third level, and stopped playing.  Now I wish I saved the $40 on it.

3. Super Smash Brothers 4
Personally, I prefer this for the Wii U.  I don't like playing this game alone, I find it repetitive and boring.  It's better in a party situation, where I can play against friends who are in the room.  I don't know if I am just old school with this, but that's how I always saw the game - a multiplayer party game.  Don't get me wrong I still love the series, I've been playing since it came out on the N64.  I just don't like it on the hand held console.


----------



## Dustmop (May 14, 2015)

Rizies said:


> and the fact that the moon is now round, and not square.



Man, that is one well-rounded square.








On a more serious note 

I'm almost glad to hear from so many people that the 3DS Luigi's Mansion isn't worth it. I never got the one on the Gamecube, and I was kind of toying with the idea of trying out the 3DS one.. since it's likely to be far cheaper and easier to hunt down. But it looks like that $40 is going toward something else. :v


----------



## Rizies (May 14, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> I'm almost glad to hear from so many people that the 3DS Luigi's Mansion isn't worth it. I never got the one on the Gamecube, and I was kind of toying with the idea of trying out the 3DS one.. since it's likely to be far cheaper and easier to hunt down. But it looks like that $40 is going toward something else. :v



Totally save your money.  I was in the same boat, never got it on GameCube or even really played it on GameCube.  I thought, hey I heard it's a good game - I'll give it a try.  Now it's just collecting dust. :|


----------



## Shimmer (May 14, 2015)

Am I the only one who actually liked Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon? S:


----------



## Bui (May 14, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Am I the only one who actually liked Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon? S:



I really like it, too. It's one of my favorite 3DS titles that I own, alongside New Leaf and Fantasy Life.


----------



## Dustmop (May 14, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Am I the only one who actually liked Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon? S:



It has a Metascore of 86/100, so it's definitely got other fans.

But from the people who have complained, it's usually the lack of checkpoints (in a portable game, really? Even MM3D has unnecessary save points in the temples) and stiff or clunky controls.
And really, the idea of redoing an entire segment, puzzles and boss fights included, because you died near the end is pretty terrible and it's enough to make me hesitant about it, anyway.

To be fair, I don't like the checkpoint system that so many games have implemented as the only means of saving your progress (I like to manually save before **** hits the fan, and I like to have multiple save slots on console games for me and Boyfriend or family to share them), but when it doesn't offer mid-level checkpoints.. Lengthier sections go from fun to tedious to frustrating to redo.

As an example: I put off Story of Seasons for three days because I messed up a conquest and I didn't want to redo a 20-minute day, but I also didn't want to wait another 3 weeks in-game to try for it again. :v


----------



## Rhetorik (May 15, 2015)

I've yet to play Luigi's Dark Mansion, but I've heard the multiplayer mode  is really fun. I think I may pick it up for a week and return it if I hate it.


----------



## emzybob1 (May 15, 2015)

Fire emblem and harvest moon are my favourites! As for the worst, I would say hometown story...


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 15, 2015)

It's hard to say what the best and worst is. One of my favourites was Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates To Infinity. Despite how short it was and the limited Pokemon in it, I really enjoyed the story. One game I didn't like was Paper Mari Sticker Star. Compared to the other Paper Mario games, it was such a big let down.


----------



## JellyDitto (May 15, 2015)

Best I've ever played is probably Luigi's Mansion : Dark Moon or ACNL.
Worst is most definitely Pokemon Shuffle. It was really disappointing.


----------



## MrPicklez (May 16, 2015)

Best: Fire Emblem and Story of Seasons
Worst: Pokemon X/Y and ACNL

People are gonna **** on me because this is an Animal Crossing forum but I honestly didn't think it was nearly as fun as the original or Wild World. I'm just not a big fan of all the changes. Plus the music isn't nearly as memorable to me as the GameCube version. Don't get me wrong, it's a decent game. I just feel like I shouldn't have to give an Axolotl fruit every day just to get some faces/emotions to show off to my friends. Not to mention I hate country exclusive DLC because Japan always got the better looking furniture items. Haha


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

*Best*: Smash Bros 3DS/Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
*Worst*: Paper Mario Sticker Star/New Super Mario Bros 2


----------



## peachy13 (May 17, 2015)

Rhetorik said:


> I've yet to play Luigi's Dark Mansion, but I've heard the multiplayer mode  is really fun. I think I may pick it up for a week and return it if I hate it.



That's a great game.


----------



## MishMeesh (May 18, 2015)

For the best, either Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate or Fire Emblem: Awakening. Two games I can't ever see myself selling back.

For the worst, idk. I don't really think I have a "worst". I really liked Bravely Default at first but halfway through I just lost interest completely. Too much running around among other things, and the job system was more of a novelty than a useful feature. The soundtrack is still amazing, though.

I'm actually currently in the process of playing Sticker Star for the first time. (The first Paper Mario game is my all time favourite video game, just for reference). I really don't mind it so far. Once I got used to it, I liked the sticker battle system. I wish there was more of a reward for beating enemies than just a coin or two. But it hasn't given up the classic Paper Mario charm and humour, and so I'm still enjoying it. I am getting to the point, however, where I've had to rely several times on walkthroughs to solve puzzles since the in-game hints are 0% helpful. I hope that doesn't continue. I only just finished the desert world boss so I'm not that far in the game. We'll see.

I mean, I haven't played it before but I can assume Hometown Story is actually the worst lmao


----------



## Loriii (May 21, 2015)

Best: Animal Crossing / The Legend of Zelda: A Link between Worlds

Worst: Uhmm there are lots, but maybe Petz Fantasy 3D haha


----------



## Cherry Kisses (May 23, 2015)

Best- Tomodachi Life. Why the hate? It's not MEANT to be an addicting game, it's meant to pas time. Which it DOES.
Worst- Luigi's Dark Mansion by far


----------



## pokedude729 (May 23, 2015)

Teacakes said:


> Best- Tomodachi Life. Why the hate? It's not MEANT to be an addicting game, it's meant to pas time. Which it DOES.
> Worst- Luigi's Dark Mansion by far



I think people don't really think it's worth $30 when it's basically a mobile game.
Also, why all the hate for Dark Moon on this thread ?


----------



## spunkystella (May 23, 2015)

Best - ACNL or Style Savvy Trendsetters BY FAR.

Worst - I honestly HATE Cube Creator. I just think it's a carbon copy of Minecraft ( which they wanted it to be, but come on make up your own game ) and the overall gameplay is horrible.


----------



## Tao (May 23, 2015)

Teacakes said:


> Best- Tomodachi Life. Why the hate? It's not MEANT to be an addicting game, it's meant to pas time. Which it DOES.



For the price it's charging, the available content isn't justified. It would have been suited to a freemium mobile app than a ?40 title.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (May 24, 2015)

Tao said:


> For the price it's charging, the available content isn't justified. It would have been suited to a freemium mobile app than a ?40 title.



Okay, I got it for ?10 at ASDA, and I thought it was really good thats all


----------



## Cyrene (May 24, 2015)

My favorite games are Animal crossing and monster hunter 4 so far. Both of these games provide me with so much replayability, I can just jump in whenever I like and have a good time. I find both to have a lot of depth and almost too many good things to do so that I can vary up the experience.

My worst game so far would probably be monster hunter 3 ultimate (It's still a good game if you like monster hunter, I just had a very bad experience with this one.). I've always had interest in monster hunter, my first game being tri and I felt both games had similar issues. I was only able to get to high rank in mh3, at the time I found things like item combining to be poorly explained and the farm wasn't explained well either. After playing mh4, I know that monster hunter isn't actually a grind to play at all. Though mh3 and previous monster hunters had presented themselves as hard to learn and very grindy when it came to making new sets of armor. Also the amount of tutorial quests and collect this quests at the start of the game didn't help very much.


----------



## Rudy (May 24, 2015)

Fantasy Life is my favorite after AC.


----------



## MacrobianMoose (May 24, 2015)

My favourite (other than New Leaf) is Ocarina of Time 3D. It's #2 in my list of favourite games ever (below ACNL, of course) Also Alpha Sapphire, Hoenn has always been the best in my eyes.

My least favourite isn't _bad_, just really disappointing. I played Majora's Mask for the first time back when MM3D came out, and I was expecting something better than OoT. But to be honest the game felt too boring and tedious 99% of the time. As much as I loved the story and the whole vibe around it advancing the story meant that I had to actually play the game and I had to _really_ be invested in the game to perform these long, drawn-out, stupid tasks. Again, not terrible, but just right disappointing. If I had to rate it I'd say 6.5/10.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (May 24, 2015)

Aside from ACNL, another absolute favorite of mine would be A Link Between Worlds.

My least favorite would be Code of Princess. It was fine in the beginning but I soon got tired of it after never being able to clear a frustrating team mission that involved protecting villagers. Ugh!! DX


----------



## -Lumi- (May 25, 2015)

My personal favourite title is Animal Crossing New Leaf. I have owned it for nearly two years now and I still play it regularly. I really love the game and the community!  I always recommend this game to people whenever I get the chance. :3 However, I really love Kirby Triple Deluxe and I could easily see Story of Seasons becoming a favourite of mine. 

My least favourite game is Carnival Games Wild West, or something to that extent. I got it as a Christmas gift the same year I got my 3DS. It was my second game. All you really do is wander around this little "carnival" and play bad minigames. And the character design was awful. There is no story or anything. Just aimlessly playing the minigames...


----------



## Pearls (May 27, 2015)

My favourite game is Phoenix Wright Ace attorney dual destines. Then phoenix wright vs professor layton.
My least favourite... well the 1st one that comes to find is fantasy life. I dunno I just found it kinda boring.


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 27, 2015)

*Favorite:* Theatrhythm Final Fantasy Curtain Call. So much great music in that game, and a lot of content too!

*Least Favorite:* Ridge Racer 3D. What a disappointing first-game title to play on the 3DS.


----------



## FlaretheBlaire (May 30, 2015)

My favorite 3DS title, aside than ACNL, would have to be Kid Icarus Uprising. It was surprisingly charming and aesthetic. It was super fun to play 
My least favorite is undoubtedly Mario Tennis Open. I honestly don't know why I bought it. The 3D graphics that were in it were poorly done, and it was hardly unique. It also had an awkward way of playing it; it would have been somewhat interesting if there were atleast gyro controls incorporated into it.


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 30, 2015)

Favorite? Smash 4, of course. I'm still amazed it was taken to the 3DS in the first place; it's something I would never expect for one of the most high-ended, highly anticipated games on the market zel.

Worst? STICKER STAR. Oh my godgaps, what the zel happened here? There was like NO STORY WHATSOEVER compared to all the other Paper Marios, everyone was completely aware of being paper (which kinda annoyed me and I liked when people actually noticing it was a character quirk) and...why the heck do you fight with ONLY items? That seems really, really weird for any Mushking game zel. I stopped somewhere in chapter 3 as I couldn't fight the boredom anymore.
(I do like how you get so many coins in this game though! I thought that was NSMB2's gimmick zel.)


----------



## MotaroRIP (May 30, 2015)

Favorites: Mario Kart 7, New Super Mario Bros 2 and 3D world, ACNL, and Smash 4

Least: Paper Mario Sticker Star. Biggest letdown ever, I was way too hyped for this craptacular game.


----------



## Envy (May 31, 2015)

Pokemon X (and Y) is my favorite, while Paper Mario Sticker Star is my least favorite.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 2, 2015)

honestly, I don't have much games but among the few games I have:
*favorite*: fire emblem/smt4/persona q
*least*: ..gotta be pokemon alpha sapphire.. i was so hyped for it and even pre-ordered it, but idk.... its my least played game and least liked among my collection.. and i stopped playing it after a while


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2015)

Favorite: Xenoblade Chronicles 3D.  Such a great RPG game with great music, interesting, quirky characters, and lots of cool locations to discover.  And the sidequests in this game feel actually rewarding and fun to do as opposed to other games.

Least Favorite: Kingdom Hearts.  I just don't like the Kingdom Hearts series.  I've tried multiple games in the series and find it not my style of gameplay every time.  People say KH is a hit or miss, but it's definitely a miss for me.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2015)

Fav: MK7, SoS and AC:NL 

Least Fav/Worst 3DS game: Paper Mario: Sticker Star. 

^ I don't even need to explain myself


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jun 4, 2015)

Favourite title of all time is clearly animal crossing, new leaf haha but one of them which was a disappointment for me was fantasy life!!! I thought that game would be soo much better but the characters talked wayy to much and it just wasnt at al what i expected it to be. Its great for others but it just wasnt my thing.


----------



## Royce (Jun 4, 2015)

nvm


----------

